# Real not fantasy



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it possible to reach peak potential when every image of bodybuilding is created by those walking on the dark side?

Honest question, are we comparing apples with pears, or just a few dream of being Arnold Schwarzenegger and going against anything they can possibly achieve or will ever!

False expectations may have been a better title:cursing:


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

possibly, but if you don't try you will never know. The great ones are the ones that defied their potential and pushed beyond barriers everyone else thinks is impossible.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

If you took 1000 people and gave them all the exact same strict supervised diet, training regime, resting regime and top quality AAS and HGH regime and kept them all on it for years (yeah i know its not gonna ever happen-relax) you might get lucky and have one who wud come anywhere remotely near arnie!

Look at cutler, warren, arnie, big ronnie etc etc, theyre all genetic freaks. Obviously they had to combine their god given gifts with total dedication to the bodybuilding lifestyle and all the hardships that come with it.

So I guess you could say yeah false expectations are rife in bodybuilding.

But if you take those expectations away wheres the motivation??

I know all the drugs in the world (combined with training and eating i know i know) would never put me on an olympia stage. But deep down I still crave it and its what keeps us all getting up at 5.45 for a mingin 8 egg white scrambble and tearing ourselves apart while everyone else is still in bed havin a nice wet one dreamin bout jessica alba!

So yes in my opinion the majority of us could be comparing apples to pears but so what?

You can aim to knock cuttler off his throne regardless of weather its gonna happen, OR you can bitch about how he has an advantage with his genetics and have dominos for dinner again.

Me, ill be havin steak and broccoli....again ;-(


----------



## NOMNOM89 (Mar 1, 2011)

^^^could not have put it better myself


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Download n read the original Brawn dude, a lot of the questions you ask are covered and given an honest "answer"


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

its like asking if we could all be pele just by training harder.

we are what we are and we can all reach our peak potential if we are determined but we cant all be 'greats' otherwise there would be no 'greats'.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> its like asking if we could all be pele just by training harder.
> 
> .


Well maridonna gave him a run for the money... but of course he needed columbian marching powder for that ;-)

to the OP:

Not even arnie was natural.

These days even cover models on Mens Health/Fitness are not natural (even if not AAS, lots of fat loss drugs which are legal in UK, but not in many countries); but even if the model was ACTUALLY genetically GIFTED and natural... they would PHOTOSHOP him/her better..

Even non-training models in Vogue etc are photoshopped.... the media portrayal of "perfect" bodies makes it impossible to attain these looks naturally....

Most girls assume I "go to the gym" not that I'm on steroids- becuase, according to modern media, the amount of muscle I carry is normal for just going to the gym... in fact I've been asked recently, by a SALES GIRL IN FITNESS FIRST "do you train?"


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> Well maridonna gave him a run for the money... but of course he needed columbian marching powder for that ;-)
> 
> to the OP:
> 
> ...


Agree wit every bit of that mate!

Its always pics of ronnie coleman an branch warren that gets the typical 'oooh theyre on so much steroids' reaction, but then they look at brad pitt in snatch or at ryan renolds in blade an say 'now that natural look is much more appealing'

If your on the cover of mag's these days then you aint natural!


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

IMO, the simple facts of the matters are that it easier when on AAS PROVIDED your goal is to look in shape and like a covermodel parhaps, not Ronnie Coleman size. Now im not saying that natural bb'ing is harder.

It is possible though. And the fact that AAS use is so undercover and the mainstream stuff is so geared towards AAS it is hard for natural guys to gain any inspiration.

Ive been perusing bodyspace and simplyshredded.com a lot recently, actively seeking out natural trainers and i have been ASTOUNDED. It is possible.

But too many people resort to gear too quick IMO.

Im gonna start a new thread to keep us natty scum inspired


----------

